# test e cycle advise for first timer



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

6'3
195 lb
decent diet
regular exercise past year and a half

200 mg of Test E on Mondays and Thursdays
20 mg Nolva twice week out of fear of gyno.
PCT starting 2 weeks after last shot:
300 mg clomid day 1
100 mg clomid next 10 days
50mg clomid for remainder of the 3 week post cycle.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eford3 (Nov 13, 2011)

how old?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Nov 13, 2011)

dont like the idea of nolva 2x/week .. get an AI instead and run it low dose if you're afraid of gyno. If you start to get a lump you can add nolva daily, but going 2x/week is going to block estro for a day while test and estro levels stay high, then nolva will clear and higher estro is still there to flare gyno. AI keeps it low to avoid the flare altogether


----------



## meow (Nov 13, 2011)

By your stats I think you need to cut drop some weight before starting. Not being rude bro just speaking from a past mistake I made.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

Why don't you pick up an AI, like Arimidex? IMO, that's a better alternative to nolva through a whole cycle, for a multitude of reasons. Also, is your test 200mg/ml or 250mg/ml? If its 250, why not do 500mg/wk?

Here a small guideline of how you should run a first cycle:

Test E- 500mg/wk(split into 2 shots)
Arimidex- .5mg eod
HCG(if you want to)- 500iu/wk(split into 2)

PCT:
Wk 1- 100mg clomid ED(Split in two doses)
Wks 2-4- 50 mg clomid ED


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2011)

^^ thats your best option right there ^^ looks pretty standard. you should get some decent result depending on your diet.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

lmao not 295, 195. 

and I'm 22.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

I also don't like nolva for an entire cycle, as Scotty stated.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha.  You were either freakishly jacked or a fat ass slob at 295.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

Money is a big factor which is why I'm trying to keep it simple. 

Its 250mg/ ml Test e so I can change it to just do the 500 a week, and change out the Nolva for the AI, but then I'm still gonna need the Nolva for emergency use and the Clomid for PCT. That should work shouldn't it?


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> dont like the idea of nolva 2x/week .. get an AI instead and run it low dose if you're afraid of gyno. If you start to get a lump you can add nolva daily, but going 2x/week is going to block estro for a day while test and estro levels stay high, then nolva will clear and higher estro is still there to flare gyno. AI keeps it low to avoid the flare altogether




What happens if I am on the AI but still get signs of gyno so I take the Nolva. The build up of estro will still occur won't it? Does that mean if I need to take Nolva I should increase the AI intake to get rid of the estro building up?


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 13, 2011)

doohgk said:


> What happens if I am on the AI but still get signs of gyno so I take the Nolva. The build up of estro will still occur won't it? Does that mean if I need to take Nolva I should increase the AI intake to get rid of the estro building up?



Yes that is an option (i.e. to increase the AI). You won't know until you get things rolling. You can also have bloodwork done to check e2 and that will tell you what to do next.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Train naturally a little longer.

Then:

Test e 500mg a week for 10-12 weeks
Aromasin 25mg ed or eod depending on estrogen sides
Pct two weeks after last inj
Clomid 100/100/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Train naturally a little longer.
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...



^^^ This.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Pct two weeks after last inj
> Clomid 100/100/75/50
> Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5



Do the brackets separate each week and mean ED? So it'd be 100mg Clomid ED the first and second week?


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 13, 2011)

yes ^ 100mg ed week1


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

Who gave you the idea of 300mg clomid the first day? That's insanity


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

> Clomid Schedule
> Steroid.....Time After Administration.....Clomid Length
> 
> Anadrol50/Anapolan50.......8-12 hours.....3 weeks
> ...



Read that in a different thread about PCT. Says 300mg on first day.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 13, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Who gave you the idea of 300mg clomid the first day? That's insanity


 
x2.....WTF?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

doohgk said:


> Do the brackets separate each week and mean ED? So it'd be 100mg Clomid ED the first and second week?



Yes the brackets mean one week, for example you will take 100mg ed first and second week, 75 mg ed the third week.....


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess the thought behind that is to front load a shit ton of clomid???


----------



## doohgk (Nov 13, 2011)

Well it's appearing that most people do not agree with 300mg Clomid on day 1 so I think I'm not going to do that.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, just scratch that


----------



## Tug boater (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry to jump in here but been trying to figure this computer out on man second cycle of sust 250 1cc E3D Ive got some pretty bad acne on my shoulders and back have not used any anti essters can I get on one the site on this site and what would I take thanks fellas and again sorry bout jumping in here I'm new thanks in advance


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Tug boater said:


> Sorry to jump in here but been trying to figure this computer out on man second cycle of sust 250 1cc E3D Ive got some pretty bad acne on my shoulders and back have not used any anti essters can I get on one the site on this site and what would I take thanks fellas and again sorry bout jumping in here I'm new thanks in advance



I dont know if an ai would help with acne but you still need to take one to prevent estrogen related sides. You should either get arimidex and take it 0.5mg eod or get aromasin and take it 25mg eod. I prefer aromasin.

As far as where to get them, all I can say is look in the sponsor forums.


----------



## Tug boater (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok thanks buddy the product is Euro tech labs it seems to b legit Ive gained 25lbs u ever heard of it


----------



## thrash browns (Nov 14, 2011)

You're going to do it anyway, but I feel obligated to say it... Please wait a couple years before cycling.  With your height and weight, it sounds like you can do more naturally by just eating a shit ton of good food anyway.

If you're going to do it, I would agree with the above posts and just bump your test up to 500 if it's 250mg/ml.  If it's not, maybe at least kickstart with some dbol at 30mg a day or something.  I know it's a first cycle, but I would want to get the most out of it I could since the gains you make on it probably will be the best of any cycle you do.  And I don't think two compounds is too much for a first cycle since the dbol will kick in well before the test and you'll be able to see the sides and how you react to both.  Also, as stated above, don't run the nolva during cycle, pick up an AI for that.  My opinion also, since this is your first cycle, is to keep the nolva for pct and ditch the clomid.  A few people do prefer clomid, but for a first cycle I would suggest doing a 40/40/20/20 pct of nolva, as you will probably tolerate it a bit better than clomid.  Just my opinion bro, hope it helps.  Good luck!


----------



## doohgk (Nov 15, 2011)

Since I don't know how much estro sides I'm going to have, I feel like 25 mg EOD is kind of jumping the gun and a waste of money. Could I do 25 mg a week just as a fail safe and if I still have estro sides I could just increase the dose?


----------



## rage racing (Nov 16, 2011)

doohgk said:


> Since I don't know how much estro sides I'm going to have, I feel like 25 mg EOD is kind of jumping the gun and a waste of money. Could I do 25 mg a week just as a fail safe and if I still have estro sides I could just increase the dose?


 Aromasin is fairly cheap. I would start at 12.5mg ED and adjust from there. Dont be cheap bro. This is your body and health we are talking about here.


----------



## USMC (Nov 16, 2011)

Check the sticky for first cycle advice. However you've gotten some already in here. 250 a week? Thats just a waste, unless you meant 250mg per pin for 500 a week? That would be more like it.


----------

